# Being "raced" by slower cars - why?



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Not had any hassle for a while but today I had two cars very aggressively tailgate (where there was no room to pull over) then attempt to race.

I'm afraid I stomped on the loud pedal and showed them tailgating is silly as they disappeared but they were both clearly angry.

I love a friendly "tussle" but I don't get aggro "racing"

First car was a 320d M Tart (all show, not much go) - over 100bhp less than us. The second was a Mondeo ST - good cars but well down on power.

It's strange - I'd never try and "race" something much quicker so why so others try it on?

When driving the Landy, "something quicker" is pretty much everything on the road!!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I think there is actually a technical word for them but I can't recall what it is at the moment...
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Oh I remember.. "PRICKS"...:doublesho


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Must admit I used to love showing owners of "fast cars" what's what but CBA any more if they want past then let them.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I love it when people tailgate me. I just sit in their way and slow down. If they try to undertake I speed up so they can't. It's hilarious

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

id love to have a proper fast car to do what u guys above say :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Dannbodge said:


> I love it when people tailgate me. I just sit in their way and slow down. If they try to undertake I speed up so they can't. It's hilarious
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


Dangerous driving just let them go......


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I never get this - I drive a Transit van with minus 90 HP 

TBF though, The Mrs gets loads of it and she only has a Cooper S (Fast but more go kart fast than race fast)

When I had my Scooby though, Good god the amount of Citreon Saxo 1.1's trying it on was hilarious. But then again I did see the ar5e end of a E class AMG merc when he took off at the lights.


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a 320 m sport !


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

"stomping on the loud pedal" and " sitting in the way and slowing down a tailgater" makes you all as bad as them. if you're really concerned about the antics of other motorists just get out of their space and continue on your way in a safe manner, it's not rocket science.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

S63 said:


> "stomping on the loud pedal" and " sitting in the way and slowing down a tailgater" makes you all as bad as them. if you're really concerned about the antics of other motorists just get out of their space and continue on your way in a safe manner, it's not rocket science.


Have to agree, leave them to it.. Just smile an let em get on with it.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I used to get this all the time with the TT. I loved revving it up at the lights, and when they hit green, just pull away as normal - slowly and safely.

The joy I'd get seeing them spin the wheels, burning away their tyres, and look all disappointed that I didn't bother giving them what they wanted - a race!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Years and years ago, when I was young and daft. I had a mini (real one)
It had a Howley Racing, 1430, road/race engine, cooper 'S' brakes and all the bits that went with it. It'd leave almost everything up to about 3ltrs for dead. Out of puff by 90mph but limpet like around the twisty bits.

I had a "mini 850" badge on the boot...


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Andy Bailey said:


> Nothing wrong with a 320 m sport !


No but IMO all that pretend M car bodykit/interior add on on a sub 200bhp is a bit...ermmm...naff. But that's just my opinion and it's a minority one.

Both these incidents happened on single to dual carriageway roads with very few cars and good visibility.

On twisty roads there a much bigger element of driver skill and gaps can be closed but on a straight, slightly uphill road, why try get all lairy with a car with a lot more poke?

It's pointless. So it burning them off but at least that's a bit fun.

Damp - COOL! My Dad had a tuned Cooper S (proper one) when he was 19 and despite owning a load of rapid cars, he still reckons the Mini was one of the best around corners!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DampDog said:


> Years and years ago, when I was young and daft. I had a mini (real one)
> It had a Howley Racing, 1430, road/race engine, cooper 'S' brakes and all the bits that went with it. It'd leave almost everything up to about 3ltrs for dead. Out of puff by 90mph but limpet like around the twisty bits.
> 
> I had a "mini 850" badge on the boot...


Had a similar toy, mk2 golf with nigh on 450bhp.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> No but IMO all that pretend M car bodykit/interior add on on a sub 200bhp is a bit...ermmm...naff.


Your turning into a snob.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

My dad had a Ford P100 Cortina style pickup with a 400bhp V8 - looked almost stock.
And a BBR Mitsi Shogun (first shape) with about 280bhp - again almost stock.

I love "sleepers!"


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've never been 'raced' by other drivers who fancy a change of driving style but one thing that really bugs me is tailgaters - grrr! 

I sometimes slow down to 10MPH below the speed limit & that infuriates a few of them, then they pop on the indicator & all you hear is zooooooooooooom as a chavved up Impreza or Saxo whooshes by! :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Your turning into a snob.


\

Not at all - M Sport kit costs more which apparently makes it "better." I disagree :thumb:

There's a good article on Q cars in Evo - perfectly sums up cars that look stealth but go well - and they include the Octavia vRS too :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> Not at all - M Sport kit costs more which apparently makes it "better.


Is it made of a lighter material the bodykit or is it something to do with aerodynamics?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> Damp - COOL! My Dad had a tuned Cooper S (proper one) when he was 19 and despite owning a load of rapid cars, he still reckons the Mini was one of the best around corners!


There's nothing like them on the road today. They where go-kart like handling wise. Minis where so small you could slide/drift 3ft across the road and still be on your side. Loved mine to bits, just wish I had kept some pics. Bloke I sold it too got rear ended in it and pushed out into the road junction, then front end got hit. I could have strangled him for wrecking it. (even though it wasn't his fault)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> I've never been 'raced' by other drivers who fancy a change of driving style but one thing that really bugs me is tailgaters - grrr!
> 
> I sometimes slow down to 10MPH below the speed limit & that infuriates a few of them, then they pop on the indicator & all you hear is zooooooooooooom as a chavved up Impreza or Saxo whooshes by! :lol:


Have you never considered that infuriating a moronic tailgater only makes them more aggressive and hence a greater danger to other motorists?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> Have you never considered that infuriating a moronic tailgater only makes them more aggressive and hence a greater danger to other motorists?


Yes, but in the event of an accident I can blame them for causing the whole thing by tailgating - the police are against it as it is classed as dangerous driving & rightly so.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yip, I had a t1t in a R32 trying it on today..... stupid little boys.....and quite a pity he never saw the police in the inside lane.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

In the jaaaag cuey??


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> yip, I had a t1t in a R32 trying it on today..... stupid little boys.....and quite a pity he never saw the police in the inside lane.... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


That's the way to "play". Smart and cunning. Let em meet their luck :lol: :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> In the jaaaag cuey??


yip... 



McClane said:


> That's the way to "play". Smart and cunning. Let em meet their luck :lol: :thumb:


it's quite worrying how bad their vision is trying to be racers all day...

:wall::wall::wall:

mind you, it was a nice change from the chav with white focus RS that has a magnet for my rear bumper over the last month or so.... 

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I get it all of the time, normally 335D owners, lol 

In all seriousness though, yep, two today on the way home - Cooper S and Corsa VXR! Sat 2 inches from my bumper at 60, moved over when clear and let them think they're gonna overtake...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am looking forward to boy racers trying this on with me in the Spec B sleeper


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Is it made of a lighter material the bodykit or is it something to do with aerodynamics?


:lol::lol::lol:

Nope - it weighs more, the wheels and tyres weigh more and break, its purely cosmetic. If anything I'd say M Sport kit actually slows a car down. E.g. take the 19" alloys many have - the rear weighs about 10kg more EACH for tyre/wheel than 17s with sensible tyres.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Have to say, I get very little of this in the ZS Fez. People in Essex just seem to like them, or aren't bothered at all, and probably appreciate that they're not that quick.

Plus, I'm generally overtaking others , but only when safe to do so of course :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> I am looking forward to boy racers trying this on with me in the Spec B sleeper


I'm looking toward to you actually buying one and stop going on and on and on and on and on about buying one... :wall::wall::wall::wall:

:devil:



:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

^^What he said^^^^


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I get it all of the time, normally 335D owners, lol


haha awesome.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I'm looking toward to you actually buying one and stop going on and on and on and on and on about buying one... :wall::wall::wall::wall:
> 
> :devil:
> 
> ...





turboyamaha said:


> ^^What he said^^^^


What he said and him above :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its coming lads:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

so's christmas.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I always lose boy racers... normally in the puff of black smoke out my diesel, not through speed :lol:


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Oh theres a few of them in my town. One especially who has a red T reg 106 1.1, with " BYPASS? " emblazoned in 12 inch white letters across the rear window. He couldnt race his granny in that thing


To make things worse it has plenty of the halfords trade mark SHI*E all over it, i.e. bolt on exhaust tip, flashy trims etc.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> so's christmas.


:lol: Halloween first...

as for the racing thing i hate tailgaters try and pull in but you cannot always, i just stick to the speed limit they want to overtake get caught/find the local ditch or hedge their problem tbh oh and if it changes 4th gear if its a 60 turbo kick in black sh*t everywhere job done


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Yes, but in the event of an accident I can blame them for causing the whole thing by tailgating - the police are against it as it is classed as dangerous driving & rightly so.


Thats all ok then


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

S63 said:


> Thats all ok then


well tbh they should not be tailgating in the first place if you need to slow down then so be it if they go into fine but tbh it is unlikely to be your problem end of the day...


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Not had any hassle for a while but today I had two cars very aggressively tailgate (where there was no room to pull over) then attempt to race.
> 
> I'm afraid I stomped on the loud pedal and showed them tailgating is silly as they disappeared but they were both clearly angry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the worse ones are the people that shape for an overtake and then just sit there! some dizzy sod was doing it to me a while back. right on my bumper and shaping to go past but just sat there even when the road was clear.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> :lol: Halloween first...


77 days wee man

http://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> 77 days wee man
> 
> http://www.xmasclock.com/


you calling me wee? how dare you i will now add you to my "list" - i have also crossed you off my xmas list :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> Thats all ok then


As far as I'm concerned...yes.

The way I see it is if you (and before you say anything, no not you personally) start it with bad driving (tailgating) should any incident occur then I hold the person behind responsible as they didn't allow any stopping time/distance.



Ninja59 said:


> well tbh they should not be tailgating in the first place if you need to slow down then so be it if they go into fine but tbh it is unlikely to be your problem end of the day...


Exactly!

The '2 second rule' applies very much here, and as with most cases, if the car that behind you hits you then it is usually their fault. :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Some of them get what they deserve, I had a 106 barry boys edition 'zoom' past me on the motorway at what must have been the cars max speed judging by the noise coming from it and then a few miles later I saw it parked up on the hard shoulder in a cloud of steam and a puddle of water.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> As far as I'm concerned...yes.
> 
> The way I see it is if you (and before you say anything, no not you personally) start it with bad driving (tailgating) should any incident occur then I hold the person behind responsible as they didn't allow any stopping time/distance.
> 
> ...


dont forget it is the 4 second rule in shi*te weather :speechles

end of the day you choose your distance from the vehicle in front, if they want to tailgate be idiots behind you or overtake then that is their problem...tbh i have given up mostly any form of arguing on the road and prefer to stick to the speed limit (depending on weather conditions)...it is not a TARGET but a limit something alot of people seem to forget these days 

i dont understand all this rush to get around and maybe i am getting old before my time.

i mean i have even been tailgated by an HGV in a 30mph city centre situation and had to slam on...i was bricking it tbh and rolled another 1ft or so forward just in case he ended up pulling to the right and slamming the air brakes on. f*cking clown, i hope his load was ruined


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> dont forget it is the 4 second rule in shi*te weather.


Absolutely! The larger the distance between the cars, the better.



Ninja59 said:


> i dont understand all this rush to get around and maybe i am getting old before my time.


I've no idea either, they are either in a rush to be somewhere or their dinner is going cold!! :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Absolutely! The larger the distance between the cars, the better.
> 
> I've no idea either, they are either in a rush to be somewhere/their dinner is going cold!! / or they are getting home for a s*ag:lol:


totally agree...

EFA.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

the only acceptable time to race is when you are trying to get home before your takeout gets cold...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> As far as I'm concerned...yes.
> 
> The way I see it is if you (and before you say anything, no not you personally) start it with bad driving (tailgating) should any incident occur then I hold the person behind responsible as they didn't allow any stopping time/distance.
> 
> ...


We will have to agree to disagree. This isn't about blame or responsiblity for a possible accident due to reckless driving. i stand by what I say, aggravating a bad driver might give you personal satisfaction but the upshot is the situation becomes more inflamed putting the safety of other motorists at risk.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

S63 said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. This isn't about blame or responsiblity for a possible accident due to reckless driving. i stand by what I say, aggravating a bad driver might give you personal satisfaction but the upshot is the situation becomes more inflamed putting the safety of other motorists at risk.


i mentioned nothing about aggravating a driver though i think its perfectly fair that you can slow down if they are tailgating you i am not saying play games though.:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> i mentioned nothing about aggravating a driver though i think its perfectly fair that you can slow down if they are tailgating you i am not saying play games though.:thumb:


I never suggested you did. it is perfectly fair to say though, slowing down in front of a tailgater will aggravate them and they will most probably see it in their moronic way that you are playing games with them.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Driving with a takeaway on the passenger seat is a skill, you not only have to go fast so you get home before it gets cold but you have to drive as smoothly as you can so that the takeaway stays intact and you don't end up with curried upholstery.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. This isn't about blame or responsiblity for a possible accident due to reckless driving. i stand by what I say, aggravating a bad driver might give you personal satisfaction but the upshot is the situation becomes more inflamed putting the safety of other motorists at risk.


Very well, and I still stand by what I said.

If you are saying that the perpetrator is always going to be inflamed by the other drivers actions, then shouldn't they consider what advice is usually issued about 'hot head' or aggressive driving and that is usually pull over & have few moments rest to compose yourself & when you feel ready continue your journey?

Nope? Just a thought...........

An interesting link I found about aggressive driving.

http://www.directline.com/van/avoiding-road-rage.htm


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I get this occasionaly - not much but then not many people know exactly what I've got - being an old car it gets left alone - anyway I'm too old and can't be bothered...

95% of the time..


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> the only acceptable time to race is when you are trying to get home before your takeout gets cold...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Very well, and I still stand by what I said.
> 
> If you are saying that the perpetrator is always going to be inflamed by the other drivers actions, then shouldn't they consider what advice is usually issued about 'hot head' or aggressive driving and that is usually pull over & have few moments rest to compose yourself & when you feel ready continue your journey?
> 
> ...


i have fairly strong views about this type of driver and one thing I know for sure is they aren't about to consider advice on the virtues of being a hot headed aggressive driver. Age mellows in most cases if they haven't already got banned or killed themself.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> anyway I'm too old and can't be bothered.


Getting old does have its advantages:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

S63 said:


> Getting old does have its advantages:thumb:


ha  so does only getting 7mpg when the funny pedal is pressed - can't afford to race :thumb: So just smile at em and let them do whatever.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I've owned many cars. Two of the quickest have been a 350z and a GTO.

The GTO had been heavily modified (performance rather than looks).

I recall an occasion when I was "challenged" by four teenagers in a standard Clio. That made me smile.

I'm ashamed to say that as the gauntlet was launched on a motorway slipway, I decided to achieve the national speed limit in fairly rapid time (a couple of seconds off a 30mph rolling start).

It was definitely a Mastercard moment when I stayed at 70 and watched the faces on the occupants of the Renault gingerly approach me.

Childish - I know - but I enjoyed it ;-)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ill say this 

I used to love people racing me in my unmarked S60 t5 - I loved seeing there faces when I lit them up with the LED's :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I just take the view, that if some numpty wants to tailgate me, I'll pull over when it's safe to do so, and then smile nicely at them as they go past.

Also....
It's not me thats just got stressed out, it's them.

Plus the car is brand new, so don't really want some numpty chav sitting on the back seat...


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I like to drive to the speed limit. If the it is 30 then I do, if it is 60 I try. If I come upon someone doing 45 in a 60 I try and overtake. If I can't I drop back.

If some one tailgates me on a road where overtaking is nigh on impossible and I am doing the speed limit I will slow down a little. I was taught that I will need to do the braking for the tailgater and accept that their reactions will probably be slower than mine. If I have to stamp on the brakes then they will almost certainly hit me. By slowing down and slowing down earlier than is required allows them more time to react.

I have heard many tales of people who when tailgated speed up only to find they had trouble stopping and had an accident of their own. I have also heard of people who brake test the tailgater only to find themselves rear ended and losing the court case.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> I just take the view, that if some numpty wants to tailgate me, I'll pull over when it's safe to do so, and then smile nicely at them as they go past.
> 
> Also....
> It's not me thats just got stressed out, it's them.
> ...


I rest my case, roads full of pro chauffeurs would be a safer and more relaxing place:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

S63 said:


> Have you never considered that infuriating a moronic tailgater only makes them more aggressive and hence a greater danger to other motorists?


zzzz..zzzz

How can they be a danger when they are well behind, wondering why they just tried to race a quicker car?

Russ - at least people have no idea your Golf is nippier than standard. Mine's a bit more obvious!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> I love it when people tailgate me. I just sit in their way and slow down. If they try to undertake I speed up so they can't. It's hilarious
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


This can have disastrous consequences, I would advise anyone not to do this.

I did this to a very pratty Transit driver, i finally let him overtake but he wasn't happy, he tried several times to make me stop. When we stopped at traffic lights, he got out and began punching my car window screaming 'get the f*** out'

He overtook on a double white line, i responded by accelerating so he couldn't.

Was a very stupid thing to do (myself and him)

Thank God for auto locking doors.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> This can have disastrous consequences, I would advise anyone not to do this.
> 
> I did this to a very pratty Transit driver, i finally let him overtake but he wasn't happy, he tried several times to make me stop. When we stopped at traffic lights, he got out and began punching my car window screaming 'get the f*** out'
> 
> ...


WTF is wrong with people these days?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> zzzz..zzzz
> 
> How can they be a danger when they are well behind, wondering why they just tried to race a quicker car?


sorry my comment wants to put you to sleep. I may be getting on a bit in years but in my experience tailgaters are rarely "well behind" and will always regard them as a danger.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

S63 said:


> sorry my comment wants to put you to sleep. I may be getting on a bit in years but in my experience tailgaters are rarely "well behind" and will always regard them as a danger.


yep. only takes a red light and a psycho.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Well it's never been a problem in 18 years of driving. I do take your point about not aggravating aggressive drivers - it can go horribly wrong.

But then the same could be said of aggressive people in general - yes it's best to just leave it alone but sometimes they need a dose of reality. Whether that be in a car, in a bar or somewhere else. Never been one to just let people walk over everyone.

Done IAM and intensive cop training so while hardly anything special, I'm fairly good at hazard awareness and defensive driving.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Well it's never been a problem in 18 years of driving. I do take your point about not aggravating aggressive drivers - it can go horribly wrong.
> 
> But then the same could be said of aggressive people in general - yes it's best to just leave it alone but sometimes they need a dose of reality. Whether that be in a car, in a bar or somewhere else. Never been one to just let people walk over everyone.
> 
> Done IAM and intensive cop training so while hardly anything special, I'm fairly good at hazard awareness and defensive driving.


The middle paragraph does not fit well with the other two.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Well it's never been a problem in 18 years of driving. I do take your point about not aggravating aggressive drivers - it can go horribly wrong.
> 
> But then the same could be said of aggressive people in general - yes it's best to just leave it alone but sometimes they need a dose of reality. Whether that be in a car, in a bar or somewhere else. Never been one to just let people walk over everyone.
> 
> Done IAM and intensive cop training so while hardly anything special, I'm fairly good at hazard awareness and defensive driving.


I'm an observer for the IAM and I dont think i've ever taught anyone on how to not get their face smashed in by a loony they've wound up.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Deano - fair enough, a bit of contradiction there but hey ho, it's a tricky point to get across.

I was invited to be a trustee of the IAM bizarrely but the time commitment was a bit much.

Anyway this has gone full circle. I'm off to bait a Veyron...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

contradiction by who?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Myself.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

If anyone who doubts some of the good answers I see in this thread you're more than welcome to ask me and I'll put you straight.
I was a grade 1 advanced Police driver in the Traffic dept and did over 9 weeks of advanced driver training including royal escort, Military escort, Tpac and much more.

Some comments on here are actually funny in a ridiculous way. 

At the end of the day, I consider myself at the top of the driver training tree with over 6 different qualifications at grade 1 level (The highest you can go in Police advanced driving). 

However, I can be the best driver in the world and think about my driving plan and put my skills into the plan. My plan goes out of the window due to 2 idiots racing coming from the blindside and taking out a family car on their way back from the theatre.

Let the idiots race and get home safe. Cliche but its kept me alive so far


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Deano - fair enough, a bit of contradiction there but hey ho, it's a tricky point to get across.
> 
> I was invited to be a trustee of the IAM bizarrely but the time commitment was a bit much.
> 
> Anyway this has gone full circle. I'm off to bait a Veyron...


a trustee? you done your senior observer training then?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Out of interest, what police driver training did you complete mate?

What training centre, I know most of the Top instructors in the UK for Police Driver training.

Did you study Roadcraft?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Deano - nope. I made a few suggestions to the MD about the new look/charges/everything, he emailed me back, I mentioned marketing and PR (run a PR firm), he asked if I would consider being a trustee - I have the emails somewhere.

Been a member for a fair while but it was a bit of a surprise - I think they wanted a "fresh" angle on things and liked my ideas - that's all.

Wife's grandad is an observer and has been for aeons. I might train up soon too.

Showshine - Portishead (Somerset and Avon HQ). It was nowhere near your level and was actually quite amusing. I got a temp job doing landscaping work there, the head gardener found out I was IAM (he was an ex driver/instructor), I got offered a job doing driving for them, mainly just post but also forensics (you might know where the main lab is?). So it was a short course with an instructor who was utterly brilliant and yes, Roadcraft was a big part of it - I'd say the whole basis of it in fact.

I am still amazed I was given such a responsible job as a "civvy" really - I often had a van full of drugs, weapons, etc and had security codes to all cop shops in the area!!!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't be arsed reading the whole thread... but can I just ask why you must big up your car in every post and belittle other BMW's "below" yours? Your 335D I'm sure is a lovely car but seriously.. give it up! There are people on here with seriously nice or quick cars and they don't feel the need to mention it or imply it in every post.

P.S. Nothing wrong with 320D's they are a great car, best of both worlds.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Theres no better feeling on the road than being overtaken by a boy racer who is thrashing the ******** off his car to get by, and then slowly rolling up next to them at the next set of lights and doin a mock yawn when they look over.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dcj said:


> Theres no better feeling on the road than being overtaken by a boy racer who is thrashing the ******** off his car to get by, and then slowly rolling up next to them at the next set of lights and doin a mock yawn when they look over.


:lol::lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

dcj said:


> Theres no better feeling on the road than being overtaken by a boy racer who is thrashing the ******** off his car to get by, and then slowly rolling up next to them at the next set of lights and doin a mock yawn when they look over.


Blowing a kiss at someome in a fuming rage is also quite fun... :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

argh ok.

I thought you had done actual Police driving as in a qualification to give you Police driver qualifications.
From what I read you did a BDT - Basic Driver training which basically allows you to use a police vehicle.

I have my Copy of Roadcraft right here 

Tell me what you learnt from roadcraft :thumb:

A test lol


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Showshine said:


> argh ok.
> 
> I thought you had done actual Police driving as in a qualification to give you Police driver qualifications.
> From what I read you did a BDT - Basic Driver training which basically allows you to use a police vehicle.
> ...


(sticks hand up) oh I know sir! pick me! :lol:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> Not had any hassle for a while but today I had two cars very aggressively tailgate (where there was no room to pull over) then attempt to race.
> 
> I'm afraid I stomped on the loud pedal and showed them tailgating is silly as they disappeared but they were both clearly angry.
> 
> ...


I get this sometimes in the E46. She's a great old girl but with 158,000 miles on the clock, she, well, chuffs a bit of smoke out when you stamp on the loud pedal before lifting her skirt and making a run for it, if you know what I mean :thumb:

If I time it right, you just get a lot of smoke coming out back then jump off the loud pedal so you dont actually pull away from them.

Strange but the number of times these wallies drop back a bit or decide to overtake and find someone else to bother on the road is pretty high :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*wonders how long before someone coins the phrase *"making good progress"* and how it has no correlation to speeding*


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Showshine said:


> argh ok.
> 
> I thought you had done actual Police driving as in a qualification to give you Police driver qualifications.
> From what I read you did a BDT - Basic Driver training which basically allows you to use a police vehicle.
> ...


if your copy of Roadcraft explains how to deal with Tailgaters and the like, cut n paste it on here, it will be useful for the less educated drivers on this forum:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe the tailgaters are not actually tailgating but "slipstreaming" :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you know I'm struggling to remember the 5 phases of SOCC. its late thats my excuse.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I seem to remember roadcraft being more about attitude/awareness than handling. Anyone who deliberately winds up another driver should be banned IMO.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Out of interest, does police driver training still use the out dated push n pull technique with the steering wheel?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Maybe the tailgaters are not actually tailgating but "slipstreaming" :thumb:


Of course! It's all coming clear now, it's not so much the distance but being within 1 second to activate the Kers and DRS 800 metres before the brow of the hill:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I get it a lot more with the D5 then I got with the Focus I must admit. I guess the two exhausts kinda gears them up to it a bit more, Most I've shown a clean pair of heels on torque, the only one I let go was an Audi RS4 as I didn't feel like being beaten up.

More fun with driving a Volvo comes from the amount of people who assume every Volvo on the road is an undercover copper, I'll never get tired of it!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

centenary said:


> Out of interest, does police driver training still use the out dated push n pull technique with the steering wheel?


Yup.

It isn't outdated imo, it isn't like when your 17 doing it. It gives you full control of the vehicle and although it feels weird doing it, it was essential for me to have full control of the car.

I don't do it in my own car but the forces against you in a pursuit or high speed cornering it is a good habit to keep.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

maybe they just wanted to go faster than you were driving? and then you look like the chav for racing off when they just wanted to overtake and not sit behind you? 

or they wanted to know how much faster your car was, as some people like that sort of thing? 

just my 2p


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i normally let people get on with driving like idiots .
ive got better things to do.
besides,those who race about obviously dont have shiney enough cars to gaze at in shop windows!
i always drive slow through our town centre to get admiring glances off the cabbies.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

PugIain said:


> i normally let people get on with driving like idiots .
> ive got better things to do.
> *besides,those who race about obviously dont have shiney enough cars to gaze at in shop windows!* i always drive slow through our town centre to get admiring glances off the cabbies.


So true :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Always happens, especially if your on a bike i have even had in when on the scoots...:lol:

Some of them would surprise them...:lol:

If its on the bike ( dont get it with the cars.) and they dont clear off after the first time they find i dont bite to there bait and they then get dangerous i just turn off at next junction even if its totally the wrong direction for me.

I then return to my heading a few turns later.

They are not worth it and your licence isnt worth been tarnished or worse injury to anyone.

I just let it slide, humiliation through immature actions we all know who is the true Man or Woman...:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Mick said:


> *wonders how long before someone coins the phrase *"making good progress"* and how it has no correlation to speeding*


I came up behind some dozey old twonk in a micra on the motorway with 70mph on cruise closed on him like an exocet moved out into lane 2 to overtake then he put his foot down..... so i floored it past him to make good progress

(does that count  )


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

andy monty said:


> I came up behind some dozey old twonk in a micra on the motorway with 70mph on cruise closed on him like an exocet moved out into lane 2 to overtake then he put his foot down..... so i floored it past him to make good progress
> 
> (does that count  )


Impetuous youth...:lol:


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

I have got this a lot recently in the GTA, I try not to boot it but it's hard not to show them the 'busso' power


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

andy monty said:


> I came up behind some dozey old twonk in a micra on the motorway with 70mph on cruise closed on him like an exocet moved out into lane 2 to overtake then he put his foot down..... so i floored it past him to make good progress
> 
> (does that count  )


I think that's allowed with it being a Micra, and this is coming from someone who drives a Micra :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Showshine said:


> argh ok.
> 
> I thought you had done actual Police driving as in a qualification to give you Police driver qualifications.
> From what I read you did a BDT - Basic Driver training which basically allows you to use a police vehicle.
> ...


I think everyone should get a copy of the road craft book, and actually read and understand it... very good book...

IAM driver here too, when I remember........ 

I never understand tailgaters... too close, stones chips, limit vision....what's the point?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I think everyone should get a copy of the road craft book, and actually read and understand it... very good book...
> 
> :thumb:


I agree . . . :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mick said:


> I agree . . . :thumb:


jeez... £10 for something that WILL give you the tools to make you a better driver, give you more understanding and control of your vehicle, and could save lives....

no brainer really eh....

:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Showshine said:


> argh ok.
> 
> I thought you had done actual Police driving as in a qualification to give you Police driver qualifications.
> From what I read you did a BDT - Basic Driver training which basically allows you to use a police vehicle.
> ...


Ermmm, quite a lot actually. Do you want me to photograph my copy or something?!

No points, no accidents so doing something right...

Seems some agree with me, some don't, some just have a bleat about daring to mention " making good progress..." Whatever anyone thinks, its a lively thread!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Does roadcraft tell you to buy a faster car than those who try race you?!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes - its near the back


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

So many young drivers have died around my area it’s not funny 

If someone drives up my ass I would gradually slow right down & then they can overtake. As they do, i give my Paddington bear hard stare :thumb: 

Most so called fast drivers go into corners way too fast & end up in the hedge or coming out so out of shape they need to slow down to an almost stop to correct before proceeding. 

Above all, if it’s not fun stay away from the masses of road idiots. They are stupid enough to kill themselves. Drive at YOUR pace & capability, be courteous & thoughtful = Happy driving days :thumb:

The comment about the 320D M sport (Tart) is unfair; I think it gives an excellent balance of power, economy & fun. It’s all about how well you can drive not the power under the bonnet. :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Did I say the 320d is a bad car? No. It's a brilliant car - amazing power for its mpg and emissions. But it IS noticeably slower than ours. That is a fact!

Usually I slow down as many here do when tailgated, especially in the Landy. If they rear end ne, their car gets written off, ours gets a scratch or two...


Tailgating is utterly hateful. It's so damn dangerous that I consider it a direct threat in line with threats of assault. I do what us required to get them off being it accelerating or slowing down or even pulling over to stop the situation as quickly as possible.

Most people get the message quickly - its often by mistake, but some consider their egos to be threatened so get all stupid.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> Did I say the 320d is a bad car? No. It's a brilliant car - amazing power for its mpg and emissions. But it IS noticeably slower than ours. That is a fact!
> 
> Usually I slow down as many here do when tailgated, especially in the Landy. If they rear end ne, their car gets written off, ours gets a scratch or two...
> 
> Tailgating is utterly hateful. It's so damn dangerous that I consider it a direct threat in line with threats of assault. I do what us required to get them off being it accelerating or slowing down or even pulling over to stop the situation as quickly as possible.


You called it a tart & now mine is out there sulking, I've got to wash it in a moment & it's going to be glaring at me all day now, feeling sorry for itself  

Agree on the Tailgating, it just shows how poor the offender is :thumb:

I'm lucky around my area most people know me/ my car & don't invade my space 

You can play many psychological games with other drivers though it's fun & safer than racing


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> I can't be arsed reading the whole thread... but can I just ask why you must big up your car in every post and belittle other BMW's "below" yours? Your 335D I'm sure is a lovely car but seriously.. give it up! There are people on here with seriously nice or quick cars and they don't feel the need to mention it or imply it in every post.
> 
> P.S. Nothing wrong with 320D's they are a great car, best of both worlds.


It got my back up a bit, the tarts car bit. We had the choice of x5, 320d m, 335d, or m3. For our needs we liked the 320d m package the best.
The m3 "boys" laugh at the dervs; the circle goes on

Anyway, the op drives a LR that`s falling to bits so I take his opinion with a bit of salt: My dad fixed every kind of LR for 30 years so yes I know


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Modmedia said:


> I can't be arsed reading the whole thread... but can I just ask why you must big up your car in every post and belittle other BMW's "below" yours? Your 335D I'm sure is a lovely car but seriously.. give it up! There are people on here with seriously nice or quick cars and they don't feel the need to mention it or imply it in every post.
> 
> P.S. Nothing wrong with 320D's they are a great car, best of both worlds.


I'm sure your the same guy who said i had a fake "M Sport 5 series


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Just been out to wash the old Racing Tank & come in to find this, What has happend to this thread 

Us men & our ego's eh?  (mine is bigger than yours though )

Comon guys, DW group hug & no tongues  :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> jeez... £10 for something that WILL give you the tools to make you a better driver, give you more understanding and control of your vehicle, and could save lives....
> 
> no brainer really eh....
> 
> :thumb:


Just wish it was thicker and about the same weight as the argos catalogue, Could keep it in the car and use it to educate and cosh the numpty drivers when they stop :devil:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i just met some numpty in an audi a3 who was in so much of a rush going towards a slip road (that had road works on left lane coned off up it) he tried to go down the inside...ahem idiot...then on the mway atm is a 50mph limit (the m53 near the boat museum for those who know round there atm) tried to tailgate and did not want to move out numpty. 

then someone who cut me up coming off the 53!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> *Ermmm, quite a lot actually. Do you want me to photograph my copy or something?! *
> No points, no accidents so doing something right...
> 
> Seems some agree with me, some don't, some just have a bleat about daring to mention " making good progress..." Whatever anyone thinks, its a lively thread!


No mate, I know that book inside out I was messing with you hence the smileys


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

So when I drive this I get Audi's/BMW's wanting to to push me along , That's a 254 bhp 2.7L V6 









When I drive this nobody bothers me despite it wearing the R badge and having a tuned 440bhp 4.2L supercharged , No one even blinks at it










On the odd occasion I get to take this out it seems every single car in the entire universe with a 1.6 / 1.8 / 2.0 turbo engine wants to race me , Please do you really think in your tiny little minds that the said engines could even touch a 6.0L V12 pumping out an AM works tuned DB9










And no I don't drive like a male hen , When you have that much power under your foot you don't have to , Except when the road is 100% clear with no other users in sight , the weather is dry , visibility is excellent then maybe then I'll have a blast but only for my entertainment , Don't need to prove anything to anyone but they seem to have something to prove to me .


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

In all honesty I've owned 3 2.0 cars that would have handed that aston it's ass on a plate all day. Three lovely cars you have there though all the same, love the XF in white.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> I am looking forward to boy racers trying this on with me in the Spec B sleeper


Those 'boys' will all be OAPs by then Ross, so you'll have no probs blowing them into the weeds on their motor scooters. Peep peep!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> In all honesty I've owned 3 2.0 cars that would have handed that aston it's ass on a plate all day. Three lovely cars you have there though all the same, love the XF in white.


:lol: pulsar GTiR... :driver:

loved destroying "big" cars in mine.....:devil::devil::devil:

:thumb:


----------



## wax-works (Jun 25, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Not had any hassle for a while but today I had two cars very aggressively tailgate (where there was no room to pull over) then attempt to race.
> 
> I'm afraid I stomped on the loud pedal and showed them tailgating is silly as they disappeared but they were both clearly angry.


J

You own I 335d like me and you decide to stomp on the brake.

You run the risk of damage to you car which I for one wouldn't want this to happen and all the crap that goes with that.

Secondly I feel by jumping on the brake pedal is just as dangerous.

Thirdly remap your 335d enjoy it safely use it like you intended a performance diesel car find a clear stretch of road and give them hell with 340 bhp and 700nm of torque. The look on there faces sitting at lights after I have sat there 5 mins is priceless.

They tailgate no more I can tell ya.

Safe motoring people but having fun along the way.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

^ By the loud pedal I assume he means accelerator


----------



## wax-works (Jun 25, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> ^ By the loud pedal I assume he means accelerator


Sorry missed that.

My bad.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

unless his brakes are very squealy :lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

^ Just like mine, which I really can't be bothered to sort - plus the fact I don't like messing with brakes lol.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

R7KY D said:


> So when I drive this I get Audi's/BMW's wanting to to push me along , That's a 254 bhp 2.7L V6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jag looks great with the wrap.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

three lovely cars there.

best advice i got was when i got my first lotus. bloke said 'remember...look at the badge on the steering wheel, you have nothing to prove'. was good advice.

i normally can't be bothered when people drive up my chuff, i move over asap. annoying when you do and they don't go past but hey ho.

according to my wife i can be in a fury and angry at some drivers but never drive angry as a result. so a good thing i suppose!

there's alway someone faster anyway, and 100+ is a ban, so worth remembering.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Dear friends.

I have many troubles with tailgaters as well. I don't think that many people like following my old MK3 Escort.










I think it packs a little punch, sometimes i catch some people by surprise










:lol::lol::lol:

I wish!

1/4 mile - 10.7s
0-60 - 2.7s


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That thing is immense  Remember seeing it one year at traxs.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I think everyone should get a copy of the road craft book, and actually read and understand it... very good book...
> 
> IAM driver here too, when I remember........
> 
> ...


I just got another copy a few months back, do every 5 years or so.

Got when getting the bike ones to brush up for possibly pursuing bike instructor. Training....:lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Had this round Tescos yesterday, some fat bloke kept following me and getting in the way constantly when I was looking at bacon.

Totally showed him when I jogged round to cereal. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Andy Bailey said:


> Nothing wrong with a 320 m sport !


Not much right with them either :lol:

All show, no go! :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a nice 320M

My van is getting slower bythe day :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

VIPER said:


> Those 'boys' will all be OAPs by then Ross, so you'll have no probs blowing them into the weeds on their motor scooters. Peep peep!


I hope you like the taste of your own words cos your gona have to eat them Peep peep:lol:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Smoke em.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

used to get loads trying it on when i had my old m3, only used to bother if i deemed it worth racing ie something that would give me a good run for my money
Even better now with the little "hairdresser car" as people get really annoyed when i leave them down the twisties


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I find it easier and more annoying if you don't rise to it.


Stick to the speed limit, put cruise on and just relax with some good tunes on. If you gun it the chances are mr plod will get YOU.

Funny in a Mercedes ML I had with blacked out rear windows big wheels side bars etc etc people never used to tailgate this...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

A210 AMG said:


> I find it easier and more annoying if you don't rise to it.
> 
> Stick to the speed limit, put cruise on and just relax with some good tunes on. If you gun it the chances are mr plod will get YOU.
> 
> Funny in a Mercedes ML I had with blacked out rear windows big wheels side bars etc etc people never used to tailgate this...


agreed most of the time i personally dont bother, but its very satisfying on a good a or b road to show more powerful cars how a proper little sports car handles. Tbh the real hard driving now is reserved for the track:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

B road tussles are really good but it seems i only get these chances whilst driving my 1.6TD which weighs the same as the moon. 

TBH, i love giving cars with double the power a run for their money in my 20 year old Civic. Certainly surprises most and their face is priceless.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

msb said:


> agreed most of the time i personally dont bother, but its very satisfying on a good a or b road to show more powerful cars how a proper little sports car handles. Tbh the real hard driving now is reserved for the track:thumb:


yes its fun sometimes on the right road...like you save the 'proper' driving for the track.

I too had a MX5 and the amount of people that said oh a hairdressers car... Until they got in it and I took them round some bends : Loved that car (it did have a few mods...) Then my wife got a MK2.5 










Even my current mode of transport is quite handy, doesn't look much but with a Brabus D6 tunning box and a 3.2L diesal engine it suprises quite a few 'sporty cars'


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah the MX5  cracking little cars to drive, been ass r****d many times on track by one of those.

The ultimate badge snobbery victim!


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I always wanted a supercharger....

On the 1.8iS model I had could could get around 210bhp quite easily. Would have been great. It was great as it was and some of the best drives in the french alps roof down


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

didnt they make a limited edition turbo one as well?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

A210 AMG said:


> yes its fun sometimes on the right road...like you save the 'proper' driving for the track.
> 
> I too had a MX5 and the amount of people that said oh a hairdressers car... Until they got in it and I took them round some bends : Loved that car (it did have a few mods...) Then my wife got a MK2.5
> 
> ...


mines a mk2 with minor modificatons, the best one to date being the torsen limited slip diff, and when i said its used on the track i was actually serious, infact i have been asked to compete in next years sprint championship at my local course, tbh the only way you can fully push the car to the limit(safely and legally) is on the track and anyone who says they can on the road is full of s**t as far as i'm concerned:thumb:
I would like to go the fi route in the next year or so but other upgrades need to be in place first like better brakes, it will probably be the supercharger route i will take as its generally cheaper and easier,although the flyin miata fm2 kit looks good, major downside its 5k ish:doublesho


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

TubbyTwo said:


> didnt they make a limited edition turbo one as well?


mazdaspeed made a factory turboed car:thumb:


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I had a friend with the FM2 kit on but it would 'smoke' a bit and I liked the fact the supercharged ones didn't.

Wife had the MK2.5 but then we had kids....

I'm tempted to buy one just as a tinker toy (Mk1) some with the supercharger already on are cheap..ish now.

Your right about the track, you cannot reach the limit legaly in a road car. I'm also amazed how poor normal 'quick' road cars perform on the track as aposed to track cars set up for the track...Its simply not about just BHP but suspension and handling plays a vital part.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

oh yeah for sure on my old e36 m3 the money spent on suspension and brakes yeilded far better results time wise and grin factor wise than throwing money at an already highly tuned highly strung motor that is difficult to get big hp gains without very deep pockets


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Why do slower cars race us? Because they can. That is, if we're driving at street legal speeds and with a sensible, defensive driving style. I drive defensively in my car, and I don't go kickdown out of every roundabout. I don't race anyone at traffic lights. On the very first meters, any car can follow any other car, especially diesels with their relatively high torque. Speed limit on country roads is 80 kmh here ... I'm there within seconds, even in 7th gear .. so what's the point? You can't really use all those horses on such a short distance. I'd feel even stupid to do so ... roar like mad for a second and cover a few meters in a mad dash, then drive on nicely? Feels idiotic. There's more coolness in using just those 1200 RPM in 7th gear, just knowing the rest of the herd would be there.

Now here in Switzerland, we also got all these mountain passes ... let a small car try tailgating there on the way up


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think part the reason people try and race other cars is to make up for something. 

For example I've owned a handful of RenaultSport cars. The young'uns in ther 1.2/1.4 Clios love to try it on with a RenaultSport because I've no doubt they think 'Pah, they're not that quick'. 

At times I've let them get on with it, at other times I've used the performance to demonstrate what they're about. Why not, if it's safe then it's a bit of fun. Sometimes it's a laugh to surprise people. 

There's a big difference between getting to the speed limit quickly and having a dangerous race with a red mist eyed tw*t though! lol


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I personally don't get many problems with wanna be racers on the road, occasionally the odd tailgater. But why would you want to trash your front end with rocks/debris coming up from the car infronts rear wheels? 

After having my hood resprayed I keep crazy distances away from the car infront! 

What really annoys me is when some idiot overtakes and pulls in right infront of me, I've started to get good at predicting them and slow down to create a big gap though, I don't want damn rock chips!! 

When I do have people wanting a race, I sometimes entertain if its quiet and from a stand still to a 50+ limit I haven't lost yet. They do win when I reach the speed limit though. Always small engines (<3ltr) too. 

I know what mine can do and I don't need to prove squat to no one so generally just plod along. The biggest problem though is when I put the foot down the gas gauge tends to move too... :doublesho


LOL at the 'M-sport' comment on dervs though, totally agree. Why would you want to have the look with out the power? When you put the foot down no-one can see it from the black smoke anyway. :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I find nothing annoys tailgaters more than actually sticking to the speed limit!!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> I find nothing annoys tailgaters more than actually sticking to the speed limit!!


That's pretty true. But there's a thing I hate way more than tailgaters: Those people in front of you, that pass the truck on the highway at 110 kmh, then go to the right lane after, and when you try to pass them at the legal 120 max, they start accelerating and they'll follow in parallel even if you go to 130, 140. Until they get scared and fall back to their original 110. People that have an issue with being passed by. Dangerous and extremely annoying. Oddly, I never had that with expensive, powerful cars ... most 911 owners I know are pretty relaxed on the highway (not younting thw caymans, these youngsters think they own it) and also lambos etcs all know they got more power than I do and keept it relaxed on the right side. It is usually old, crappy cars, that show that behaviour.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I find with me it's because they don't realise grandads car has a bit of pace










And I'm liking the love for the MX5 in this thread, thought mine was a great little car but then the pitter patter of tiny feet came along so she had to go


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

pooma said:


> I find with me it's because they don't realise grandads car has a bit of pace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gutted:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

335dAND110XS said:


> Not had any hassle for a while but today I had two cars very aggressively tailgate (where there was no room to pull over) then attempt to race.
> 
> I'm afraid I stomped on the loud pedal and showed them tailgating is silly as they disappeared but they were both clearly angry.
> 
> ...


I can imagine you probably are quite the wind up judging by your posts. Maybe one day you'll be happy in your own skin. :driver:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

msb said:


> Gutted:thumb:


A little, but always said I'd have another and as me and the Mrs work at the same place it will be do-able when funds allow, only problem is my head has been turned by the Honda S2000. We'll see what happens next year when the time comes.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

pooma said:


> A little, but always said I'd have another and as me and the Mrs work at the same place it will be do-able when funds allow, only problem is my head has been turned by the Honda S2000. We'll see what happens next year when the time comes.


YEah looked at S2K's but they aint all that tbh, my old 3.0 E36 m3 used to run rings round them, you would be better off with a nice mp62 charged 5, as the one i had a ride in was truly awesome(mark's from ncb motorsport, currently about 230ish bhp):thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I can never understand it the aggro bit occasionally I rise to it though I had a Porsche poxter come flying up behind flashing his head lights when it was a clear road with a couple of cars I was passing I had not pulled out in front of him or anything.

I guess he thought he had a fast car and an old L reg car was crap, so passed the cars pulled in and let him past when he gives it the one finger salute which got me a little bit annoyed.

So I pulled out behind him and done the same flashing treatment until he eventually pulled into the inside lane and let me pass and yes i gave him the handshake sign I won't say what speed it was but I think he run out of puff ,guess a 400bhp old jap car is a bit faster


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

msb said:


> YEah looked at S2K's but they aint all that tbh, my old 3.0 E36 m3 used to run rings round them, you would be better off with a nice mp62 charged 5, as the one i had a ride in was truly awesome(mark's from ncb motorsport, currently about 230ish bhp):thumb:


An MX5 with over 200bhp would be spot on, lowered with some nice OEM wheels and no other exterior mods Mmmmm sleeper heaven.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I looked at an S2000 when I was also after a Z3 back in 2001.

We took one out at two mills near us (my brother and myself) 

Just didn't have any torque, ok sounded like a touring car 8K revs onwards and liked the steering but as daily driver it would have annoyed me. You almost have to be in two gears lower than you think if you want it to move.

Wrong gear and your stuck. Also although it came well equiped you could not add many options and I wanted lots of toys.

Now they are £6K or so yes good car for Mx5 money but when they were new...not sure (even though back then £21K would have imported one)


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I hear what you're saying about torque, currently having a turbo'd car that pulls well from the low 2k I would possibly struggle with something you have to have so high up the rev range to get going, don't get me wrong I don't mind thrashing an engine but doing it constantly may get Blahh, low down grunt of a charged MX5 does appeal though.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Agree with that, I've got too much mechanical sympathy to run a vtec as a daily.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

In the lanes roof down we had a blast, 8000 revs and more...night rider speedo / rev counter it sounded great..

But doing that as a daily It just wasn't for me, I liked it, like a better screwed togther mx5 but just couldn't get on with the engine. Before 7000 revs it drove like a honda jazz  

I will be honest I don't know if the later ones they improved this? I was looking at the time at the early ones which also handling was I think impoved on the faclifted ones.

Drive one see what you think.


----------



## maraalfa (Sep 22, 2011)

I should be allowed to get from A to B at my speed and others from A to B at their speed. What hacks me off is when some t*t sits in the outside (overtaking) lane for a couple of miles and thinks its god given right to obstruct. People should do as I do, use the screen to look forward and those three reflective things are for seeing whats coming behind. If you see a quick motor coming dont pull into its path and pull over to the left when you can. If I were a copper I'd be fining every idiot who didnt drive with due care and attention and that means you middle and overtaking lane hoggers, the worst menace on the roads, oh and really love it when any beemer thinks he can try and keep ip, lovely memory in my mirror of a squirming three series as my twin turbo 4wd left for dust.... when she comes back from the shop even the astons wont keep up...


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Crikey theres a lot of c0ck waving around in this thread!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm, found just the thing. :lol:


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL That video is from hams hall where all the 'street racing' in bham used to happen. He lost his license


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how has this thread droned on for so long?! :wall:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

maraalfa said:


> I should be allowed to get from A to B at my speed and others from A to B at their speed. What hacks me off is when some t*t sits in the outside (overtaking) lane for a couple of miles and thinks its god given right to obstruct. People should do as I do, use the screen to look forward and those three reflective things are for seeing whats coming behind. If you see a quick motor coming dont pull into its path and pull over to the left when you can. If I were a copper I'd be fining every idiot who didnt drive with due care and attention and that means you middle and overtaking lane hoggers, the worst menace on the roads, oh and really love it when any beemer thinks he can try and keep ip, lovely memory in my mirror of a squirming three series as my twin turbo 4wd left for dust.... when she comes back from the shop even the astons wont keep up...


oh you sounds awesome. :devil:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> how has this thread droned on for so long?! :wall:


another dig up first post!!

:lol:


----------

